# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Male pipefish gives birth to hundreds of babies

## AquaticQuotient.com

Staff at the Blue Reef Aquarium in Portsmouth are celebrating after their male pipefish gave birth to hundreds of babies.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

